

Essential advice on how to cut a cake fairly at a party. - amichail
http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/~daw/teaching/cs70-s05/Notes/cakecutting.pdf

======
bdr
Anyone know a way to emulate a Scribd embed in Silverlight? Maybe someone
should start a site that does that. TXT in PDF in Scribd just isn't convenient
enough.

------
ganley
Just make sure the ratio of people to cake isn't too high.

------
swolchok
You probably want a "[pdf]" at the end of the title so the scribd-haters among
us don't twitch and ignore the article.

~~~
callahad
Look at the links. The main link is directly to the PDF. The [scribd] link is
to Scribd's rendering of the document.

~~~
swolchok
I don't mouse over the links when I'm scanning the front page to determine
what is crap and what I want to read.

